# cubby



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

well it was basicly a cubby set.. there was a log laying over and the other side was closed so i set it up there with some smelt and i got him with both of my traps on both front feet!!! i went out there today and he didnt stink much just when i got within like 4 yards so it will be like monday when i get him because it is supposed to get cold..the high is 5!!!! that should do the job


----------

